# The Cedar...



## HardWayMike (Nov 24, 2010)

Does anyone fish the Cedar river in Gladwin/Clare counties? My brother and I are starting to get a plan together for the big opener this year and we are thinking of floating the canoe down. Just curious as to which branch you guys think would be the better branch. I am looking to get a mounter for the wall this year and I think that this is probly one of the better spots to start in around here. Let me know if I am off my rocker,lol.
By the way if this is in the wrong spot please feel free to tell me. I have no idea if Gladwin county is in the N-NW or N-NE area in the opinion of the person designating the N-NW/N-NE here on MS. Thanks for looking and for any info, Mike.:help:


----------



## HardWayMike (Nov 24, 2010)

OOOOPS!!! My bad! I just read the sticky about posting here. Please feel free to delete this post due to naming the river I am asking info about. I am new to the soft water fishing threads. I didn't know that I couldn't ask about other than those named rivers. By the way I am not being smart!ssed either,lol.


----------



## slaughter (Feb 13, 2011)

HardWayMike said:


> OOOOPS!!! My bad! I just read the sticky about posting here. Please feel free to delete this post due to naming the river I am asking info about. I am new to the soft water fishing threads. I didn't know that I couldn't ask about other than those named rivers. By the way I am not being smart!ssed either,lol.


 If you're looking to fish for that purpose or harvesting, I would suggest doing some research about the streams that are stocked/ managed for a put and take fishery through the dnr's website or the many books on our trout fishery. This is one of the rare groundwater fed streams whose few fish are completely dependant on wild reproduction. All it's fish are trophies and should be left to swim here; it's a fragile fishery and just can't handle cropping. I got hooked on trout fishing by searching for stocked streams on the openers where keeping fish would have no dire effects on the fishery and found many productive. I'd offer suggestions but I'm about 15 years out of date on which streams are managed and how.


----------

